# 1



## kimmy_xo (Sep 19, 2016)

1


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Military Marriage Help (long)*



kimmy_xo said:


> I'm learning how to fend for myself with one arm, half a chest, and half a body really as I have no one around me to help me.


Please clarify. Do you have only one arm? If so why?

Half a body? what does that mean?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Military Marriage Help (long)*

I'm sorry but I think that your husband is done with your relationship. With that in mind, you need to build a support system for yourself and get on with life.

Do you have job?


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: Military Marriage Help (long)*



kimmy_xo said:


> This year has been extremely difficult.
> ---
> I had a very long year dealing with severe anxiety and I chose to not get help. I blame myself for a majority of this because I kept saying that my anxiety was just a bad day. I felt crazy, I felt not normal and I had to be because I needed to be tough since I knew what I was getting myself into marrying a military member. He was 18 and I 19, we are 6 months apart. We have been married 2 1/2 year this October. I made him feel like it was me or his friends and now, I hate myself knowing I could ever do that.. I was too caught up in my own misery.. I always felt if he chose them over me, he hated me or would go against me.
> ---
> ...


In my view these subjects are related to each other.

Therefore I would say leave the relation at what it is for the moment. Concentrate your life energy on healing and getting physical and mentally well. Find a couple of social groups that will be fun and supportive. If if is about your life, I would advise even to break off the relation if you were my daughter. I would do all I could to help create a better life for her. If you are a church member or could be, find there your support.


----------



## switcher (Sep 19, 2016)

I don't understand this thread at all.

You have only arms and legs on one side of your body?

If you've lost everything on the left side, then you're all right.

Get it?

All RIGHT.

:wink2:


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Her condition is most likely due to what was excised to get rid of the cancer. I've known women who had so much chest/shoulder muscle/tendon tissue removed that they lost the use of an arm.

Sorry OP, that is tough. Have you had physical therapy, that may help?


----------

